

VCs Find Fertile Ground In Women's Health - jaldoretta
http://techcrunch.com/2014/07/15/vcs-find-fertile-ground-in-womens-health/

======
jaldoretta
It's great that startups focusing on women's health are becoming so prominent.
My company, Groove, is also helping women naturally manage their fertility:
[http://www.readytogroove.com](http://www.readytogroove.com). It's such an
important space.

